# Altmühltal Trail & Emeinsame Touren



## BigTill (13. August 2012)

Sers,

Ich fand kein Thema wo das Altmühltal genant ist,
darum erstell ich mal eins.

Also es geht Darum gemeinsames Fahren in Altmühltal.
( Trails gemeinsam abklapern)

Schreibt mal Schöne Trails und Strecken im Altmühltal.
Des wir die mal zusammen fahren können

Mfg Der Till

Ps: sry für den Rechtschreibfehler in der Überschrift.


----------



## shurikn (18. August 2012)

tote Hose, will sich keiner outen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTill (18. August 2012)

shurikn schrieb:


> tote Hose, will sich keiner outen?



Aber echt 
Wo kommste her?


----------



## ragazza (19. August 2012)

BigTill schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> Ich fand kein Thema wo das Altmühltal genant ist,
> darum erstell ich mal eins.
> ...



das Altmühltal ist sehr lang und kann nicht verallgemeinert werden.
Auf einigen schönen Streckenabschnitten gabs in jüngster Vergangenheit Konfrontationen mit Wanderern und deren Lobby. Die lokalen Zeitungen haben von verschreckten Wanderern berichtet. Das Gebiet ist zur Zeit etwas heiß für MTB-Fahrer, aber trotzdem wunderschön. Ich befahre es erst wieder ab Herbst, dann sind die Urlauber und Wanderer wieder verschwunden.


----------



## BigTill (22. August 2012)

ragazza schrieb:


> das Altmühltal ist sehr lang und kann nicht verallgemeinert werden.
> Auf einigen schönen Streckenabschnitten gabs in jüngster Vergangenheit Konfrontationen mit Wanderern und deren Lobby. Die lokalen Zeitungen haben von verschreckten Wanderern berichtet. Das Gebiet ist zur Zeit etwas heiß für MTB-Fahrer, aber trotzdem wunderschön. Ich befahre es erst wieder ab Herbst, dann sind die Urlauber und Wanderer wieder verschwunden.



Moin, 
Ich finde auch des das Altmühltal sehr schön ist.
Mit dem Wanderen wusste ich gar net.

Wir können ja auch mal zusammen fahren im Herbst


----------



## BigTill (22. August 2012)

ragazza schrieb:


> das Altmühltal ist sehr lang und kann nicht verallgemeinert werden.
> Auf einigen schönen Streckenabschnitten gabs in jüngster Vergangenheit Konfrontationen mit Wanderern und deren Lobby. Die lokalen Zeitungen haben von verschreckten Wanderern berichtet. Das Gebiet ist zur Zeit etwas heiß für MTB-Fahrer, aber trotzdem wunderschön. Ich befahre es erst wieder ab Herbst, dann sind die Urlauber und Wanderer wieder verschwunden.



War des mit dem verschreckten Wanderer bei den Apostel?

Mfg Till


----------



## Powderhound (24. August 2012)

Servus,
war lang nicht mehr hier...

Altmühltal ist erste Sahne und viele Trails sind NICHT überlaufen.

Eine ausführliche Routenbeschreibung (mit Video und gps-tracks) ist auf meiner Website:

http://www.powderhound.de/3.html

viel Spaß
Andreas


----------



## Cheeky08 (24. August 2012)

also, noch is nicht ganz zu erkennen, ob hier mal ne tour oder so draus wird 
ich/wir sind aus der nähe von regensburg, also könnten wir uns bei ner tour rund ums 
alltmühltal anschliessen. bin für ideen was auszuprobieren immer offen


----------



## BigTill (25. August 2012)

@Powerhound danke für dein Hinweis ,
@Cheeky08 ja gerne , aber erstmal mus ich wieder nach hause kommen bin noch an der Ostsee.


----------



## ragazza (25. August 2012)

Powderhound schrieb:


> Servus,
> war lang nicht mehr hier...
> 
> Altmühltal ist erste Sahne und viele Trails sind NICHT überlaufen.
> ...



das stimmt. Ich konnte auch schon stundenlang alleine fahren Aber dann triffst du einen einzigen Spaziergänger und der regt sich dann fürchterlich auf und rennt zur Presse.


----------



## Cheeky08 (25. August 2012)

kein stress BigTill 
wir sind kommende woche und kommendes wochenende im allgäu und wenns wettertechnisch passt, in livigno noch unterwegs *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTill (25. August 2012)

Nene ich schieb kein Strees.
Viel Spaß beim Biken, wo ist den Livigno?

Fährt ihr Touren mit Trails oder nur trails oder öde shotterwege?


Also viel Spaß beim biken.


Ps: Ich schätze schon des des mal was gemeinsames Touren mäßig wird.


----------



## Cheeky08 (26. August 2012)

livigno is in der lombardei /italien 

wir fahren eigentlich alles  
mit den "dicken" sind wir in bikeparks usw. unterwegs
zuhause mit den allmountains, aber auf alle fälle dann überwiegend trails  
wenn mal ein stück schotterweg dazwischen is, is auch okay (für die kondition) 
sonst für die kondition lieber auf teer mit dem renner


----------



## BigTill (26. August 2012)

Powderhound schrieb:


> Servus,
> war lang nicht mehr hier...
> 
> Altmühltal ist erste Sahne und viele Trails sind NICHT überlaufen.
> ...



Ich fahr haupsächlich All-Mountain den ich bin noch Schüler darum net so viel Geld über.Darum hab ich mein Alleskönner Ghost Asx 5100 ist zwar nicht des hochwertigste aber als " Anfänger-Bike" ein schönes Spielzeug


----------



## Cheeky08 (26. August 2012)

überhaupt kein Problem, allmountain is Super und wie du schreibst, ein schönes
Spielzeug


----------



## BigTill (30. August 2012)

Genau mein Spielzeugchen.
Sind in/um Regensburg schöne Trails?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2012)

BigTill schrieb:


> Sind in/um Regensburg schöne Trails?


 
japp  

_... sind halt alles allmountain oder vielleicht auch overmountaintrails ... am besten benutzt man dafür ein LongtravelAllMountainEnduroFreeRideTrailBike_ 

Altmühltal ... war da noch nie  ... aber habs immer mal im kopf mir das anzuschauen. wo fängt man da am besten an ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTill (1. September 2012)

Altmühlttalmist lang und schön wir können ja mal alle zusammen das Tal bestreiten


----------



## Schuasta (7. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp
> 
> _... sind halt alles allmountain oder vielleicht auch overmountaintrails ... am besten benutzt man dafür ein LongtravelAllMountainEnduroFreeRideTrailBike_




Wo gibt es denn in Regensburg schöne Trails fürs Enduro? Kenn mich da leider noch nicht so aus


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2012)

Westen ... Aber eher alllmountain  die kombination von verschiedenen sachen macht's halt spassig


----------



## Schuasta (8. September 2012)

Sind beim Keilberg nicht auch ein paar Strecken? Wär halt ideal, weil ich dann mit dem Bus rauf fahren könnte


----------



## ragazza (8. September 2012)

Schuasta schrieb:


> Sind beim Keilberg nicht auch ein paar Strecken? Wär halt ideal, weil ich dann mit dem Bus rauf fahren könnte



was hältst du von selbst hochfahren ? Für was ist ein Fahrrad denn da ?


----------



## Schuasta (8. September 2012)

Keine Option  Dafür ist das Enduro/Freeride wirklich zu schwer und ich zu faul. Jedenfalls für diese Strecke...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsFfEWxi8S4"]Downhillstrecke Keilberg - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich weiß nur nicht, wo ich die finden kann.


----------



## ragazza (8. September 2012)

Schuasta schrieb:


> Keine Option  Dafür ist das Enduro/Freeride wirklich zu schwer und ich zu faul. Jedenfalls für diese Strecke...
> 
> Downhillstrecke Keilberg - YouTube
> 
> Ich weiß nur nicht, wo ich die finden kann.



schäm dich.....


----------



## Schuasta (8. September 2012)

Mir muss es ja Spaß machen  Ich brauch bestimmt keinen "Ausdauersport"... wo kommen wir denn da hin?!


----------

